# Trailbike (Fully) für Kinder von 135-155 cm Eigenbau/Aufbaufaden



## rzOne20 (8. Oktober 2017)

Aktuell schießen ja die Trailbikes für Kinder im Bereich 130-150 cm nur so aus dem Boden. Propain, Trek, Orbea, Cube, VPace ... und viele mehr werden folgen. Gebraucht noch nicht zu bekommen, einfach zu neu. Für mich vermutlich auch gebraucht zu teuer, gehe ich ja nicht davon aus das diese Bikes recht viel an Wertverlust haben werden.
Mein Nachwuchs findet/fand allerdings so viel gefallen am Fahrtechniktraining und der Flowline am örtlichen Downhill das sie auch ein Fully bekommen sollen, der Wunsch danach is ja sowieso da!

Ich werde allerdings selbst ein sogenanntes Trailbike aufbauen. Basis dabei wird Material vom 26" Bereich sein, welches es ja quasi für umsonst gibt. Und damit sollte sich doch fix ein feines Trailbike für Kinder im Bereich von um die 1.000€ hin bekommen lassen. Natürlich trotzdem auf die Ergonomie von Kinder abgestimmt, und leicht sollte es natürlich auch sein.

Für Hilfe, Tips, Geometrieansprüche und Materialempfehlungen (auch zB Protektoren, im speziellen schwebt mir so ein Convertible Full Face Helm und Rückenpanzer vor) und Kaufmöglichkeiten wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Der Nachwuchs is jetz 138 cm hoch und Schrittlänge ca 64 cm!


----------



## klmp77 (8. Oktober 2017)

Specialized Safire 2013 in S =》 Camber grom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (8. Oktober 2017)

Safire schaut interessant aus, ja! Wäre sicher auch eine gute Basis, allerdings MÜSSTE ich das Anfangs mit 24" aufbauen. Standover wäre nämlich 688! Dafür wäre die KS-Länge sehr verlockend! Verstehe sowieso nicht warum bei den Kinderbikes die KS imma so lang sind?

Meine/unsere Basis ist jetzt mal ein Giant Trance X 3 in 26" aus dem Jahr 2013. Die Farbe hat hier wohl gewonnen:





Laut Theorie-Recherche, ist gar nicht so leicht alle Daten zu bekommen, hab ich folgende Werte:

Rahmengröße 14,5 "
Steuerrohr-Winkel 69,5 °
Sitzrohr-Winkel 74,0 °
Oberrohr-Länge 55,1 cm
Reach ??? ==> weiß den jemand?
Steuerrohr-Länge 10,4 cm ==> ich selbst hab am Rahmen 11,8 cm gemessen ???
Stack  ??? ==> weiß den jemand?
Kettenstreben-Länge 45,2 cm
Radstand 109,0 cm
Überstands-Höhe 64,0 cm

Leider weiß ich BB Drop, Reach und Stack nicht. Gabeleinbauhöhe von den theoretischen Angaben und die der neuen Gabel sind geschätzt. Daher ist die folgende Umrechnung mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Dennoch hier mit längerer Gabel (140 mm) und -2° Winkelsteuersatz:





Mit dem Gewicht liegt der nackte Rahmen bei 2.435 g ! Kosten 240 Euro.

Dämpfer hab ich einen "originalen" bekommen. Ist wohl ein sogenannter Giant Air A irgendwas, keine Ahnung:





Kosten 40 Euro!

Also in Summe dann in etwa 2.810 g und 280 Euro! Irgendwie eh schwer, für so ein kleines Ding?


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Oktober 2017)

Laufradsatz will auch sehr leicht sein, für so kleine leichte Kinder. Normalerweise baue ich die selber. Ein Satz sehr leichter 24 Loch Felgen in weiß welche optisch perfekt passen würde wäre auch noch hier. Messerspeichen für dieverse 26" Längen auch zur genüge. Leider aber nirgends ein Schnäppchen an 24 Loch Naben zu schießen.
Also hab ich mal fertige gekauft, 26" kostet ja nichts. Geworden ist es ein Satz mit AM-Classic Naben und Notubes Olympic bzw Alpine Felgen.




Der Satz wiegt mit eingeklebten Tubelessband und Ventilen 1.465 g !






Kosten: 160 Euro


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Oktober 2017)

Bei der Federgabel war ich eine Zeit lang auf der Suche nach einer 140 mm Lefty. Leicht und sensibel. Wegtauchen ist bei den Flöhen eh nit so des Thema. Aber die sind wenn überhaupt zu bekommen zu teuer. Und das Thema mit der VR Nabe wär ja dann auch wieder, jetzt wo der LRS schon da ist.
Die ebenfalls leichten DT Swiss bekommt man laut dem Forum hier nicht auf sensibel genug für die Flöhe...

Worden ist es dann eine Revelation World Cup Dual Air. Ich glaub das die so heißt? Auf jeden Fall 120 - 140 mm Federweg und für 26"! Auf Zukunft bauen und eine 27,5" einbauen hat imho keinen Sinn weil das Bike sicher so bleiben wird für die anderen Kinder!





1600 g und 140 Euro!


----------



## KIV (9. Oktober 2017)

Und die passt ja auch noch zur weißen Front am Rahmen..! 

Bzgl dessen Gewicht ist es wohl leider so, dass alle schweren Bestandteile (Gelenk-Bereich, Steuerrohr-Gusset...) über alle Größen identisch sind. Großserie eben... Große Rahmen wiegen vermutlich gar nicht so viel mehr, weil da nur die Rohrlängen unterschiedlich sind.

Aber mit den leichten Teilen wird das definitiv ein geiles Bike. Beim Dämpfer kannst Du ja erstmal die Funktion checken und dann final entscheiden.


----------



## OnTheFly (9. Oktober 2017)

Spitze  Das schaue ich mir mal genauer an. 
Ich bin ebenfalls an einem ähnlichen Projekt dran! Meine Basis ist ein Giant Reign mit RS Monarch und eine RS Revelation Solo Air. Ziel ist es ein kompromissloses Kindertrailbike für max. 1000 Euro aufzubauen! Bin gerade dabei die Federungselemente mit 5W Gabelöl zu "tunen" wird allerdings noch eine Weile dauern.

Deine Laufräder hatte ich ebenfalls auf meiner Liste in der Hoffnung etwas breitere Felgen finden zu können. Ich habe bereits einen sehr gut erhaltenen Mavic Crosstrail LRS samt Ventilen (ca. 1640gr.) für ca. 120 Euro bekommen. 

Auf der folgenden Seite findet man die Geodaten deines Trance X3, allerdings ohne Reach und Stack: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/trance-x3-2013

Die Novatec SL Naben gibt es für 24 Speichen bei sehr gutem Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis.

Beste Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Oktober 2017)

Coole Idee! Ein Problem ist das häufig die Steuerrohre zu lang sind. Dadurch ist das Bike vorn zu hoch. Dazu die Lenkwinkel. Bei vielen gebrauchten Rahmen zu steil.

Das Gewicht von dem Rahmen ist übrigens nicht so schlecht. Drunter wird schwierig.


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Oktober 2017)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Spitze  Das schaue ich mir mal genauer an.
> Ich bin ebenfalls an einem ähnlichen Projekt dran! Meine Basis ist ein Giant Reign mit RS Monarch und eine RS Revelation Solo Air. Ziel ist es ein kompromissloses Kindertrailbike für max. 1000 Euro aufzubauen! Bin gerade dabei die Federungselemente mit 5W Gabelöl zu "tunen" wird allerdings noch eine Weile dauern.
> 
> Deine Laufräder hatte ich ebenfalls auf meiner Liste in der Hoffnung etwas breitere Felgen finden zu können. Ich habe bereits einen sehr gut erhaltenen Mavic Crosstrail LRS samt Ventilen (ca. 1640gr.) für ca. 120 Euro bekommen.
> ...


Hei Danke für den Link. Bei meinen Versuchen waren die 2013 er Modelle immer auf "Page not found"?

Reign (und Glory) fahr ich selber. Ist aber bei meinem Floh etwas "heavy" glaub ich. Kannst ja auch hier mal alles zeigen, würde mich eh auch interessieren.

Gibts einen Grund warum du auch die Revelation gewählt hast? Und halt uns am laufenden ob das mit dem 5WT Öl was gebracht hast. Ich nehme an du bearbeitest auch die Dämpfung damit, weil nur die Schmierung wird, befürchte ich, nicht viel bringen? Evtl noch diese "Low-Friction-Abstreifer"... an diese hätte ich jetzt mal gedacht?

Bei den Laufrädern hab ich eh gehadert. Aber ich weiß nicht ob bei dem 25 kg Floh das auch so wichtig wird? Ich hab, weil die vordere Felge eine Olympic (ich glaub nur 18 mm MW) jetzt mal 26" Felgen im Abo. Aber denkst du das diese Breite bei denen erforderlich?

Bei dir mit Reign hört sich das ja schon nach "intensiverer" Nutzung an, da glaub ich schon? Meine fährt jetzt zb noch Felgenbremsen ...


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Oktober 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Coole Idee! Ein Problem ist das häufig die Steuerrohre zu lang sind. Dadurch ist das Bike vorn zu hoch. Dazu die Lenkwinkel. Bei vielen gebrauchten Rahmen zu steil.
> 
> Das Gewicht von dem Rahmen ist übrigens nicht so schlecht. Drunter wird schwierig.


 
Ja bei meinem/diesem Steuerrohr kommt dann zusätzlich noch der Aufbau wegen dem Winkelsteuersatz dazu. Bin eh gespannt wie das ausgeht.


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Oktober 2017)

Bei Max seinem 26er hätte ich den Winkelsteuersatz von Superstar Components verbaut. Der war unproblematisch, nur ziemlich hässlich und er baut oben sehr hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (9. Oktober 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Bei Max seinem 26er hätte ich den Winkelsteuersatz von Superstar Components verbaut. Der war unproblematisch, nur ziemlich hässlich und er baut oben sehr hoch.


 
Den will ich auch nehmen, hab den gleichen schon auf meinem HT und es knackt nix. Find das gut.
Bei SSC gibts den gerade nur für 100-110 mm und dann für 120-130 mm Steuerrohr. Gemessen hab ich das Steuerrohr mit 118 mm. Angabe in den technischen Daten ist 116,8 mm! Denkt ihr das ich es mti dem 120 mm wagen kann, oder soll ich es aussitzen bis der 110-120 wieder verfügbar?


----------



## OnTheFly (25. Oktober 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Gibts einen Grund warum du auch die Revelation gewählt hast? Und halt uns am laufenden ob das mit dem 5WT Öl was gebracht hast. Ich nehme an du bearbeitest auch die Dämpfung damit, weil nur die Schmierung wird, befürchte ich, nicht viel bringen? Evtl noch diese "Low-Friction-Abstreifer"... an diese hätte ich jetzt mal gedacht?
> 
> Bei den Laufrädern hab ich eh gehadert. Aber ich weiß nicht ob bei dem 25 kg Floh das auch so wichtig wird? Ich hab, weil die vordere Felge eine Olympic (ich glaub nur 18 mm MW) jetzt mal 26" Felgen im Abo. Aber denkst du das diese Breite bei denen erforderlich?
> 
> Bei dir mit Reign hört sich das ja schon nach "intensiverer" Nutzung an, da glaub ich schon? Meine fährt jetzt zb noch Felgenbremsen ...



Hallo,
die Revelation hat halt ein sehr gutes Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis und lässt sich wohl auch einigermassen auf niedriges Fahrergewicht gut abstimmen und bei Bedarf sogar einfach traveln. Meine gab es auch zu einem günstigen Kurs noch dazu  

Die Reifen werden bzw. wurden schlauchlos montiert; hat mit den Mavic Felgen auch auf Anhieb funktioniert. Die Mavic Felgen haben eine Maulweite von 19mm. Mal schauen wie sich das bei unterschiedlichen Reifenluftdruck und einem Fahrergewicht verhält. Etwas breitere Felgen wären mir schon lieber. 

Meine Entscheidung für das Reign war eher spontan. Es ging mir eher um die Geo (vor allem beim Lenkwinkel) als um den Federweg. Diese Woche werden die ersten Fahrtests gemacht, anschliessend wird der Rahmen komplett überarbeitet. Überflüssige Halterungen werden entfernt, alle Leitungen sollen in das Innere des Rahmens wandern und der Rahmen entlackt und in Raw Finish poliert. 

Gruß,
OTF


----------



## OnTheFly (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, 

Nach 1-2 Runden mit dem Reign um den Block zum Kennenlernen, folgte heute eine längere Flachetappe mit einem Zwischenstop an einem Pump Track. Es kammen heute dann doch ca. 40km zusammen. 

Ich war bei bestimmten Punkten schon skeptisch, vor allem aber ob das Rad meinen Sohn überfordern wird. Mein Sohn ist erst 6 ;-)
Es hat aber alles wunderbar gepasst; es war wie eine Befreiung für ihn. Die Kurbellänge von 145mm war goldrichtig, das Cockpit ebenso, die Reifenwahl war ok und er fühlte sich auf dem Pump Track keineswegs überfordert. Ich musste beim Antritt ganz schön Gas geben um drann zu bleiben! 
Bei den Reifen handelt es sich um Rocket Ron in 2,35 und TLR Version; die gab es zu einem fast unverschämt niedrigen Preis, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen! Schlauchlos montiert machen sie einen guten Eindruck, rollen sehr gut und waren heute auch bei Laub und Matsch nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen. 

Jetzt müssen die Federelemente nur noch überarbeitet werden; alles andere scheint gut zu passen.  

Gruss,
OTF


----------



## LockeTirol (31. Oktober 2017)

Magst nicht ein Foto vom Bike und ein paar Details posten?


----------



## OnTheFly (31. Oktober 2017)

Die Bilder sollten folgen wenn das Bike fertig ist; momentan ist es nur schnell zusammengebaut um die Funktion und weitere Optimierungsmöglichkeiten zu testen 



 

Giant Reign Rahmen in S mit RS Monarch und Revelation -> Gebraucht in nicht mehr gutem Zustand
Das Fahrwerk ist noch im Originalzustand; zum testen wurde lediglich der Luftdruck korrigiert. Der Monarch macht schon mal eine gute Figur; die Gabel ist in einem recht desolaten Zustand und braucht dringend einen Service und Tuning. 
Die Laufräder sind Mavic Crosstrail, ähnlich aufgebaut wie der Crossmax LRS -> Gebraucht in tadellosem Zustand vom Bikemarkt
Bremsscheiben von Ashima in 160mm v/h
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron in 2,35 TLR, schlauchlos montiert
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex 4Kant Kurbel, gekürzt auf 145mm kombiniert mit einem 32 NW Kettenblatt aus China
Pedale: Promend
Schaltung: komplett XT 10fach mit XT Trigger, Kette und langem XT SGS Schaltwerk übernommen aus meinem Bike
Kassette: Sunrace 11-42 
Bremsen: Shimano SLX aus meinem Bike, XT Trigger über Ispec Halterung an den Bremsgriff montiert
Lenker: Easton EC70 in Carbon --> günstig vom Bikemarkt
Vorbau: 35mm direkt aus China für 6-7 Euro
Sattelstange: Alu GUB direkt aus China
Sattel: Ben E Bike Spider Sattel



 


 


 

Optimierungspotential sehe ich noch am Gewicht der Kurbel. Evtl. wäre ein kurzes Schaltwerk doch besser, mal schauen. Ich würde auch gerne mit anderen Reifenbreiten experimentieren aber vorerst bin ich mit dem Ergebnis dann doch recht zufrieden, vor allem wenn das Fahrwerk noch optimiert ist und der finale Schliff vollbracht ist. 

Gruß,
OTF


----------



## rzOne20 (31. Oktober 2017)

Die Pedale, hast du da eine noch genauere Type? Ich suche auch noch, weis aber nicht ob ich welche mit Metallpins nehmen soll. Oder komplett Kunststoff ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnTheFly (31. Oktober 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Die Pedale, hast du da eine noch genauere Type? Ich suche auch noch, weis aber nicht ob ich welche mit Metallpins nehmen soll. Oder komplett Kunststoff ?


Promend 2017 MTB Pedal Mountainbike Rennrad Pedal rutschfeste Ultra-light Aluminiumlegierung 3 Kugellager radfahren Pedale
http://s.aliexpress.com/6buiuU7N 

Ich habe die hier gekauft, ca. 25 Euro bei niedrigem Gewicht und guter Qualität bzw. Qualitätseindruck! 

Es gibt inzwischen gute und leichte Alternativen direkt aus China; Kunststoffpedale wären keine Option für mich. 

Die Pedale und die Sättel von Ben E Bike sind ansonsten eine sehr gute Wahl: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/14687715


Gruss,
OTF


----------



## mick_1978! (2. November 2017)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> .......Mein Sohn ist erst 6 ;-)
> Es hat aber alles wunderbar gepasst.....
> 
> Gruss,
> OTF




Darf ich fragen wie groß er ist?


----------



## OnTheFly (4. November 2017)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß er ist?


130,5 cm bei 57,5 cm Schrittlänge. 

Rechnerisch passt es bei einem Sitzrohr von 38 cm und einer Kurbellänge von 14,5 cm. 
Anfangs hatte er leichte Schwierigkeiten beim aufsteigen (Reign hat immerhin 150mm Federweg) und losfahren aber nach 15 Min. klappte auch das wunderbar!
Das Sitzrohr liesse sich ggf. um bis zu 15-20 mm kürzen; ist in diesem Fall aber nicht notwendig gewesen. 

Den Schritt so früh wie möglich auf größere Laufräder umzusteigen würde ich jedem empfehlen. Das Konzept u.a. von VPACE früher auf größere Laufräder zu setzen geht voll auf und gleicht einer Spassexplosion bei den Kleinen.

Gruss,
OTF


----------



## rzOne20 (27. März 2018)

Leider hatte ich jetzt nicht viel Zeit um alles zu beschreiben und dokumentieren. Also hier ein Bild vom fertigen Aufbau:




Sollte ganz gut passen. Ich habs eh in der Galerie schon geschrieben, aber hier noch mal. Spaßbike für unseren Nachwuchs (10J). Zeit zum Suchen/Schnäppchen abwarten hatte ich, somit nur 764 Euro investiert. Aus meinem Fundus waren Kasette, Kette, Schaltwerk, Trigger, Sattel, Lenker und Bremsanlage.

Bike komplett wie am Bild 11,9 kg in Rahmengröße XS




Was ich noch ändere:
- leichtere Reifen, irgendwas Rocket Ron hinten zB
- tubeless
- da die Farbe der Gabel nicht weiß ist ... will jemand tauschen? Ist eine Revelation Worldcup mit Carbon und so. Ich würde gerne eine 140 mm in rein Weiß oder Schwarz dafür haben!?
- Sattel, der ist zu klobig und auch schwer. Gibts da Tipps für evtl was aus China?

Was ich volle gut finde:
- 26" Teile sind sehr preiswert, wird quasi nachgeschmissen
- Geometrie
- Bremse: Avid Elixier CR... da konnte ich den Hebel sehr nahe an den Lenker stellen

Was mich am Aufbau genervt hat:
- Kurbel, keine brauchbaren günstigen Kurbeln am Markt, musste somit neu sein und war im Verhältniss (85 Euro) extrem teuer
- Gabelschaft ist zu kurz, es muss eine Verlängerung rein!


----------



## mick_1978! (27. März 2018)

Vorbau hatte ich ne Zeit lang den hier:






Der baut extrem flach und hat bei meiner Fahrweise standgehalten. Wenn du den noch irgendwo findest, hätte sich zumindest das Thema Gabelschaft erledigt.


----------



## Schnegge (27. März 2018)

Hallo rzOne20
Hab das Trail-Hardtail für meinen Grossen auch mit meiner alten Revelation ausgestattet. War wie deine eine absenkbare Dual Position Air (aber 120 - 150 mm) Ich fand die Progression recht hoch bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht. Ich habe sie dann auf Dual Air, also zwei getrennt füllbare Luftkammern, umgebaut. Durch die deutlich grössere Luftkammer und die Anpassung des Drucks in der Negativkammer kann man sie viel feinfühliger einstellen und es wir deutlich mehr Federweg genutzt. Zudem hab ich die Dämpfung noch mit Öl geringerer Viskosität getunt. Das Ergebniss funktioniert echt super bei 35 kg. Hab sie aber zusätzlich noch auf 130 mm getravelt (Das Bike hat aber auch einen deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel als eures).


----------



## rzOne20 (27. März 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo rzOne20
> Hab das Trail-Hardtail für meinen Grossen auch mit meiner alten Revelation ausgestattet. War wie deine eine absenkbare Dual Position Air (aber 120 - 150 mm) Ich fand die Progression recht hoch bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht. Ich habe sie dann auf Dual Air, also zwei getrennt füllbare Luftkammern, umgebaut. Durch die deutlich grössere Luftkammer und die Anpassung des Drucks in der Negativkammer kann man sie viel feinfühliger einstellen und es wir deutlich mehr Federweg genutzt. Zudem hab ich die Dämpfung noch mit Öl geringerer Viskosität getunt. Das Ergebniss funktioniert echt super bei 35 kg. Hab sie aber zusätzlich noch auf 130 mm getravelt (Das Bike hat aber auch einen deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel als eures).


Danke für den Tipp!

Welchen LW hat das gezeigte Bike von dir?


----------



## Schnegge (27. März 2018)

Bei 150 mm sind es 66.5° bei einem reach von 390 mm und einem stack von 595 mm. Wieviel es jetzt bei 130 mm hab ich nicht ausgerechnet... es passt aber super...


----------



## rzOne20 (27. März 2018)

Ok, 66,5 (66,6 rechnerisch) hat unseres auch mit dem -2 Winkelsteuersatz. Bin schon gespannt ob es ihr nicht doch zu flach wird ?


----------



## rzOne20 (5. August 2018)

Unserer "Älteren" daugts:




Der Rahmen als Basis war ein guter Griff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (18. Oktober 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz will auch sehr leicht sein, für so kleine leichte Kinder. Normalerweise baue ich die selber. Ein Satz sehr leichter 24 Loch Felgen in weiß welche optisch perfekt passen würde wäre auch noch hier. Messerspeichen für dieverse 26" Längen auch zur genüge. Leider aber nirgends ein Schnäppchen an 24 Loch Naben zu schießen.
> Also hab ich mal fertige gekauft, 26" kostet ja nichts. Geworden ist es ein Satz mit AM-Classic Naben und Notubes Olympic bzw Alpine Felgen.
> Anhang anzeigen 651678
> 
> ...



wo bekommt man denn die Felgen her?
Preis Leistung wäre ja unübertroffen hier


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Oktober 2018)

Geile Kids Bikes mein Junior will,ja au n Fully.Mal schauen was da ins Haus kommt.


----------



## BOOZE (27. Oktober 2018)

Meiner auch, aber es ist echt schwierig mal wieder.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Oktober 2018)

Und teuer....


----------



## Kebloubalou (27. Oktober 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Aktuell schießen ja die Trailbikes für Kinder im Bereich 130-150 cm nur so aus dem Boden. Propain, Trek, Orbea, Cube, VPace ... und viele mehr werden folgen. Gebraucht noch nicht zu bekommen, einfach zu neu. Für mich vermutlich auch gebraucht zu teuer, gehe ich ja nicht davon aus das diese Bikes recht viel an Wertverlust haben werden.
> Mein Nachwuchs findet/fand allerdings so viel gefallen am Fahrtechniktraining und der Flowline am örtlichen Downhill das sie auch ein Fully bekommen sollen, der Wunsch danach is ja sowieso da!
> 
> Ich werde allerdings selbst ein sogenanntes Trailbike aufbauen. Basis dabei wird Material vom 26" Bereich sein, welches es ja quasi für umsonst gibt. Und damit sollte sich doch fix ein feines Trailbike für Kinder im Bereich von um die 1.000€ hin bekommen lassen. Natürlich trotzdem auf die Ergonomie von Kinder abgestimmt, und leicht sollte es natürlich auch sein.
> ...



Aktuell schießen Trailbikes 135


rzOne20 schrieb:


> Aktuell schießen ja die Trailbikes für Kinder im Bereich 130-150 cm nur so aus dem Boden. Propain, Trek, Orbea, Cube, VPace ... und viele mehr werden folgen. Gebraucht noch nicht zu bekommen, einfach zu neu. Für mich vermutlich auch gebraucht zu teuer, gehe ich ja nicht davon aus das diese Bikes recht viel an Wertverlust haben werden.
> Mein Nachwuchs findet/fand allerdings so viel gefallen am Fahrtechniktraining und der Flowline am örtlichen Downhill das sie auch ein Fully bekommen sollen, der Wunsch danach is ja sowieso da!
> 
> Ich werde allerdings selbst ein sogenanntes Trailbike aufbauen. Basis dabei wird Material vom 26" Bereich sein, welches es ja quasi für umsonst gibt. Und damit sollte sich doch fix ein feines Trailbike für Kinder im Bereich von um die 1.000€ hin bekommen lassen. Natürlich trotzdem auf die Ergonomie von Kinder abgestimmt, und leicht sollte es natürlich auch sein.
> ...


welche Bines gibt es den aktuell für 145cm?
Ich suche schon seit langen ein 27 Zoll und keiner hat was.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Oktober 2018)

Vpace bikes.
Giant hat au was.


----------



## BOOZE (27. Oktober 2018)

Als ich meinem Sohn das Vpace Fully gezeigt hatte meinte er nur, so eines will er auf gar keinem Fall 
Dafür findet er das Transition Ripcord 24 ganz nett
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...24-kids-bike-kinderbike-kinderrad-2018-rahmen
Gibt es auch als Komplettrad


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Oktober 2018)

Das Transition wie auch das VPACE sind für 1,45 zu klein oder zumindest fast zu klein.


----------



## Kebloubalou (27. Oktober 2018)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Vpace bikes.
> Giant hat au was.


Welches Giant denn?
Eines mit weniger als 37cm Sitzrohr?
Dies hat mein Liv und es ist grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (28. Oktober 2018)

Kebloubalou schrieb:


> Aktuell schießen Trailbikes 135
> 
> welche Bines gibt es den aktuell für 145cm?
> Ich suche schon seit langen ein 27 Zoll und keiner hat was.



Warum nicht einfach 26“?


----------



## klmp77 (28. Oktober 2018)

Kebloubalou schrieb:


> Welches Giant denn?
> Eines mit weniger als 37cm Sitzrohr?
> Dies hat mein Liv und es ist grenzwertig.


Trance jr


----------



## Kebloubalou (28. Oktober 2018)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Trance jr


Da steht aber Sitzrohr 380


----------



## Kebloubalou (28. Oktober 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach 26“?


Mein aktuelles hat 27,5 habe Angst dass es arg langsamer ist.


----------



## LemonLipstick (29. Oktober 2018)

Kebloubalou schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles hat 27,5 habe Angst dass es arg langsamer ist.



bei einer körpergröße von 145cm wäre ein aktuelles giant trance in xsmall ein tolles bike. 

zb
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/at/trance-4
oder
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/at/trance-2-ge


----------



## US. (14. November 2018)

Hier mal mein Aufbau eines Kinderfullies für meine Tochter mit 135cm und 30kg.
Noch etwas groß, zum Saisonstart 2019 wird's aber sehr gut passen.

Nicolai Helius AM, Größe "M"
Rund 30mm tiefer gelegt (vorne etwas weniger, hinten mehr)
Resultierende Federwege: vorne 140mm, hinten 135mm
Tretlagerhöhe 320mm
Lenkwinkel 66°
Tretkurbel 155mm
Gewicht 12,8kg mit Pedalen und Klingel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (14. November 2018)

Das Rad ist echt schick geworden, aber kommt sie da noch auf den Boden? Sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als würde es selbst mit den Fußspitzen arg knapp.


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. November 2018)

das nicolei ist ein sehr schönes bike  viel freude damit!

darf ich einen punkt anmerken, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die übersetzung im uphill zu schwer ist für deine tochter. da würde ich noch anpassen.


----------



## US. (14. November 2018)

Danke euch; auch für Kritik 



below schrieb:


> Das Rad ist echt schick geworden, aber kommt sie da noch auf den Boden? Sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als würde es selbst mit den Fußspitzen arg knapp.



Ja, kommt nicht auf den Boden.
Aber ich komm ja bei meinem Enduro auch nicht auf den Boden, wenn ich den Sattel passend einstelle 

Ich glaube das funktioniert einfach nicht. Tretlager ist ja schon recht tief mit 320mm für ein Fully.
Das war selbst bei ihrem alten Hardtail so.

Derzeit muss ich noch den Sattel so wie auf dem Bild gezeigt ganz absenken. In einem halben Jahr wird die Fahrposition 2cm höher sein und dann gibt's im Downhill 2cm Absenkreserve. Man muss auch sagen, dass die Kids den Sattel nicht so weit absenken müssen wie Erwachsene.
Der Schwerpunkt ist ohnehin tief, die Räder gewaltig groß - etwa wie 36"er bei Erwachsenen.


----------



## US. (14. November 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> das nicolei ist ein sehr schönes bike  viel freude damit!
> darf ich einen punkt anmerken, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die übersetzung im uphill zu schwer ist für deine tochter. da würde ich noch anpassen.



Ja gerne!
An dem Punkt hab ich auch lang laboriert.
Derzeit 26", vorne 32Z Narrow Wide, hinten Shimano 11-42.

Ich wollte einfach nicht die 11-46 Kassette von Shimano, da die einen Riesensprung hat aufs 46er Ritzel. Außerdem sieht das bei 26" bescheiden aus. Von SRAM gibt's dann nur die Eagle, die dann fast so groß wie die Felge ist (ok, leicht übertrieben) und teuer dazu.

Ich habe aber vorne noch das Potential auf 30Z zu gehen. Da gibt's inzwischen Kettenblätter auch für 4-Arm Kurbeln.

Derzeit ist sie schon begeistert, dass sie wirklich steile Rampen rauf kommt. Das passt. Und richtig lange Anstiege in den Alpen kommen wahrscheinl. erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## US. (14. November 2018)

Und noch ein paar kinderspezifische Tips/Erfahrungen aus diesem und einem Vorgängerprojekt:

Pedale AEST Magnesium/Titan:
Sind der Hit für Kinder! Habe nichts besseres und leichteres gefunden. Verarbeitung, Leichtlauf, Spielfreiheit top! Bis Schuhgröße 38 auch funktional keine Einschränkung.

Dämpfer Manitou MC Leod:
Zugstufe und Druckstufe auch für Leichtgewichte passend einstellbar. Federweg ganz easy anpassbar. Viel besser als ein Monarch beispielsweise. Stick Slip Effekt aber spürbar. Insgesamt für ein Kinderbike aber ein sehr gut passender Dämpfer und preiswert.

Bremsen:
Die alten Avid Elixir - ich hab sie gehasst. Aber top fürs Kidsbike. Druckpunkt ist knallhart und der Hebel ist bis ganz knapp vor den Lenker einstellbar. So können auch kleine Kinderhände Einfingerbremsen.

Reifen: Rocket Ron ist ein guter Allrounder. Sowohl die 24" Billigversion als auch die teure 26"-Version. Hier als Addix Speed Snakeskin in 26x2.25. Tubeless mit knapp 1 bar.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## BOOZE (14. November 2018)

Ich hätte  da zumindest 24" Laufräder reingemacht.


----------

